# MartialTalk Training Seminar and Meet & Greet - Buffalo NY, July 23 2005



## Bob Hubbard

*MartialTalk Training Seminar and Meet & Greet*
  Where: West Seneca NY
  When: Saturday, July 23, 2005 Noon to 6PM
  Location: Horizon Martial Arts

  Cost: $25 each in advance, $35 at the door

  Dinner will be at Calico Jacks.

  A registration form will be up shortly.

  Instructors TBA


----------



## tshadowchaser

Sounds good  I'll check my calender to see if I have to work that weekend.

Trying to get a new job and that may interfer with my getting there but I sure would like to get up there again


----------



## arnisador

I wish it was across the camp--I don't know if I'll be back in July.

Good luck!


----------



## lonekimono10

how many people do you have coming, and who do you have teaching?
 July 23 is my brithday,


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I'll see if I can get an update up today. 
Happy Bday!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Camp website with online registration.

http://martialtalk.com/camp/buffalo2005

Still a few rough edges on there.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

21 days to go.


----------



## Bester

No, 17 days to go.  LOL!


----------

